# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  ☆★انتر كلوب الانغولي (2) VS المريخ السوداني (0) ☆★دوري ابطال افريفيا (32) ذهاب☆★

## طارق حامد

*
 
 

 



بوست تحليلي سوف نرصد فيه كل صغيرة وكبيرة عن المباراة و نتبعه بالنقل الحي للمباراة وسوف يقو م الاخ الفاضل نادر الداني بكتابة تحليلية للمباراة السابقة والتطرق لنقاط الضعف والقوة في اداء المريخ كما سوف يقوم ايضا بالقيام بايراد نظرة فنية للمباراة القادمة قبل وتحليل فني بعد المباراة كما ندعوكم جمعياٌ للمشاركة في البوست واثره بمداخلتكم كما ارجو ان يتبرع بعد الاخوان بمتابعة الوصف الحي للمباراة بدقة وكتابة الوصف لحظة بلحظة حتى نقدم خدمة مميزة نتفوق بها في هذا الموقع تمنياتنا للزعيم بالتوفيق والنصر المؤزر 
*

----------


## ابولين

*جزيت خيرا شيخ طارق وجزاءالله الاخ نادرخيرا لمايقوم بة من رصد وتحليل شكرا لكم مع خالص الاماني بفوز الزعيم والعودة ببطاقة التآهل لدور 16 باذن الله 00
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*منصورين باذن الله

*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*اللهم يا رب العالمين انصر المريخ السودانى النصر المبين
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يا شيخ طارق من شفت البوست قلبى قال وآآآح !! 
والركب اشتغلت 
ياآآآآآآرب انصر الزعيم وثبت الركب . . . آآآآآآآميييييين !!
*

----------


## كته

*ربنا يوفقك ياشيخ طارق
غايتو انا متفائل بيك كتير
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

يا شيخ طارق من شفت البوست قلبى قال وآآآح !! 
والركب اشتغلت 
ياآآآآآآرب انصر الزعيم وثبت الركب . . . آآآآآآآميييييين !!



انت يا صاحبي خلاص ركبك دي حلجت :COOLMAN:
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

ربنا يوفقك ياشيخ طارق
غايتو انا متفائل بيك كتير



قول يا رب يا شيخ كته
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*بسم الله نبدأ ونشكر الاخ طارق على هذه التقدمة الجميلة وعلى ثقته فينا واعطائنا الفرصة لتحليل اهم لقاءات المريخ الافريقية واتمنى من الله ان نوفق في ذلك كما نتمنى ان يشارك معنا جميع الاعضاء والاهم من ذلك ان نرفع الاكف بالدعاء والتضرع لله عز وجل ان ينصر مريخ السودان في هذه المبارة وما النصر الا من عند الله،،،

بالنسبة للمباراة السابقة سوف نعود لها بالتحليل غداً ان شاء الله ونقف على اهم نقاط ضعف المريخ واهم نقاط قوته في تلك المباراة بالاضافة الى اسلوب فريق الانتر وكيف انه منع المريخ من تحقيق هدفه بتحقيق انتصار كبير يريحه في مباراة الرد وهل استطاع انتركلوب الانغولي ان يخرج بالنتيجة التي يريدها ؟؟؟ ام انه يخاف ان يتفاجأ بمريخ جديد يختلف عن مريخ امدرمان تشكيلة واسلوباً ؟؟
هل سيهاجم الانتر منذ صافرة الحكم بينما يتخندق المريخ في مرماه بهدف المدافعة عن الهدفين ؟؟؟
ام سيفاجئ المريخ غريمه بهدف يلخبط حساباته ؟؟
ما الذي يخبئه البدري مدرب المريخ لهذه المباراة ؟ وما هي معطيات البدري في مباراة السبت القادمة؟؟
كلام البدري عن مباراة السبت فيه ثقة كاملة بقوة فرقته واطمئنان كامل للعودة ببطاقة الصعود !! من اي شئ نبعت هذه الثقة لدى البدري ؟؟؟
الاجابة غدا باذن الله مع التحليل الكامل للمباراة 
استودعكم الله مع خالص الدعاء بانتصار المريخ  وعودته الميمونة ببطاقة الصعود باذن الله

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

انت يا صاحبي خلاص ركبك دي حلجت :COOLMAN:



 هههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
بالضبط . . . عشان كده قرار من الدكتور باجراء عمليه قريبا
( خلاآآآآآآآص يا هيثم طمبل )
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*اللهم   أنصر    المريخ   السودانى   نصرا    عزيزا    مستحق  وأنشاء   الله  منتصرين   والتاهل  حليفنا  

   عندى   أحساس   بأن   الزعيم   سوف   ينصر    بهدف
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*ربنا يوفق الزعيم ويفتح عليه بالفوز الكبير يكيد به الزريبه
من حقنا في بيتنا يكون شعارنا كبير وغيرنا صغير (صغيرون)
وياريت لو كان تاريخ وتوقيت المباره مصاحب للعنوان
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
   لا إله إلا الله الملك الحق المبين 
   لا إله إلا الله العدل اليقين 
   لا إله إلا الله ربنا ورب آبائنا الأولين 
   سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 
   لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له 
   له الملك و له الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وإليه المصير وهو على كل شيء قدير. 
   لا إله إلا الله إقراراً بربوبيته 
   سبحان الله خضوعاً لعظمته 
   اللهم يا نور السموات و الأرض ، يا عماد السموات الأرض ، يا جبار  السموات   والأرض ، يا ديان السموات والأرض ، يا وارث السموات والأرض ، يا  مالك   السموات والأرض ، يا عظيم السموات والأرض ، يا عالم السموات والأرض ،  يا   قيوم السموات والأرض ، يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيم الآخرة . 



    اللهم إني أسألك ، أن لك الحمد ، لا إله إلا أنت الحنان المنان ، بديع    السموات و الأرض ، ذو الجلال و الإكرام ، برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين . 


   بسم الله أصبحنا و أمسينا أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله و أن محمد رسول الله ،    وأن الجنة حق ، والنار حق ، وأن الساعة آتية لا ريب فيها ، و أن الله   يبعث  من في القبور . 



   الحمد لله الذي لا يرجى إلا فضله ، ولا رازق غيره . 


   الله أكبر ليس كمثله شيء في الأرض و لا في السماء وهو السميع البصير. 


   اللهم إني أسألك في صلاتي ودعائي . بركة تطهر بها قلبي، وتكشف بها كربي ،    وتغفر بها ذنبي ، وتصلح بها أمري ، وتغني بها فقري ، وتذهب بها شري ،   وتكشف  بها همي وغمي ، وتشفي بها سقمي ، وتقضي بها ديني ، وتجلو بها حزني ،   وتجمع  بها شملي ، وتبيض بها وجهي. 


   يا أرحم الراحمين 
   اللهم إليك مددت يدي، وفيما عندك عظمت رغبتي . فأقبل توبتي ، وأرحم ضعف   قوتي ،  وأغفر خطيئتي ، وأقبل معذرتي ، وأجعل لي من كل خير نصيباً ، والى   كل خير  سبيلاً برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين . 


   اللهم لا هادى   لمن أضللت ، ولا معطى لما منعت ، ولا مانع لما أعطيت ، ولا باسط لما قبضت  ،  ولا مقدم لما أخرت ، ولا مؤخر لما قدمت . 


   اللهم أنت   الحليم فلا تعجل ، وأنت الجواد فلا تبخل ، وأنت العزيز فلا تذل ،  وأنت   المنيع فلا ترام ، وأنت المجير فلا تضام ، و أنت على كل شيء قدير .


   اللهم لا تحرم سعة رحمتك ، وسبوغ نعمتك ، وشمول عافيتك ، وجزيل عطائك ، و    لا تمنع عنى مواهبك لسوء ما عندي ، ولا تجازني بقبيح عملي ، ولا تصرف   وجهك  الكريم عنى برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين . 



   اللهم لا تحرمني وأنا أدعوك ... ولا تخيبني و أنا أرجوك . 


   اللهم إني أسألك يا فارج الهم ، و يا كاشف الغم ، يا مجيب دعوة المضطرين ، يا رحمن الدنيا ، يا رحيم الآخرة ، أرحمني برحمتك . 


   اللهم لك أسلمت، وبك آمنت، وعليك توكلت ، وبك خاصمت وإليك حاكمت ، فاغفر   لى  ما قدمت و ما أخرت ، وما أسررت وما أعلنت ، وأنت المقدم وأنت المؤخر .   لا  إله إلا أنت الأول والأخر والظاهر و الباطن ، عليك توكلت ، وأنت رب   العرش  العظيم . 


   اللهم آت نفسي تقواها ، وزكها يا خير من زكاها ، أنت وليها و مولاها يا رب العالمين . 


   اللهم إني أسألك مسألة البائس الفقير ، وأدعوك دعاء المفتقر الذليل ، لا    تجعلني بدعائك رب شقياً ، وكن بي رؤوفاً رحيماً يا خير المئولين ، يا  أكرم   المعطين، يا رب العالمين . 


   اللهم رب جبريل  وميكائيل و  أسرافيل وعزرائيل، أعصمني من فتن الدنيا ووفقني  لما تحب و  ترضى ، وثبتني  بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة ، ولا  تضلني  بعد أن هديتني وكن  لي عوناً ومعيناً ، وحافظا و ناصراً. 
   آمين يا رب العالمين . 


   اللهم أستر عورتي و أقبل عثرتي، و أحفظنى من بين يدي و من خلفي ، و عن    يميني و عن شمالي ، ومن فوقي ومن تحتي ، ولا تجعلني من الغافلين . 


   اللهم إني أسألك الصبر عند القضاء ، و منازل الشهداء ، و عيش السعداء ، و   النصر على الأعداء ، و مرافقة الأنبياء ، يا رب العالمين . 
   اللهم   إني أسألك ، يا رفيع الدرجات ، و يا منزل البركات يا فاطر الأرض و   السموات  ، أسألك يا الله ، يا من ضجت إليك الأصوات بأصناف اللغات ، و   يسألونك  الحاجات ، حاجتي عليك لا تبخل على في دار البلاء ، إذا نسيني أهل  الدنيا و  الأهل و الغرباء ، و أعف عني و لا تؤاخذني بذنوبي برحمتك يا أرحم  الراحمين .  
   اللهم إني أسألك بمحمد نبيك ، و إبراهيم خليلك ، و  موسى كليمك ، و  عيسى  نجيك و روحك ، و بتوراة موسى ، و إنجيل عيسى ، و  زبور داوود ، وفرقان  محمد  صلى الله علية وسلم ، و بكل وحي أوحيته أو قضاء  قضيته ، أو سائل  أعطيته ،  أو غني أغنيته ، أو ضال هديته ، أسألك باسمك  الطهر الطاهر الأحد  الصمد  الوتر القادر المقتدر ، أن ترزقني بحفظ القرآن  والعلم النافع و  تخلطه بلحمي  ودمى و سمعي و بصري ، و تستعمل به جسدي ، و  جوارحي و بدني ما  أبقيتني  بحولك وقوتك ، يا رب العالمين . 
   سبحان  الذى تقدس عن الأشباه  ذاته ، و تنزه عن مشابهة الأمثال صفاته ، واحد  لا  من قلة ، و موجود لا من  علة ، بالبر معروف ، بالإحسان موصوف ، معروف بلا   غاية ، و موصوف بلا  نهاية . أول بلا ابتداء ، و آخر بلا انقضاء ، لا ينسب   إلية البنون و لا  يفنيه تداول الأوقات ، و لا توهنه السنون ، كل  المخلوقات  قهر عظمته ، و  أمره بين الكاف والنون ، و بذكره أنس المخلصون و  برؤيته تقر  العيون ، و  بتوحيده ابتهج الموحدون ، هدى أهل طاعته إلى  صراطه المستقيم ، و  أباح أهل  محبته جنات النعيم و علم عدد أنفاس مخلوقاته  بعلمه القديم ، و  يرى حركات  أرجل النمل في جنح الليل البهيم ، يسبحه  الطير في وكره ، و يمجده  الوحش في  قفره ، محيط بعمل العبد سره وجهره ، و  كفيل للمؤمنين بتأييده  ونصره ، و  تطمئن القلوب الوجله بذكره و كشف ضره و  من آياته أن تقوم السماء و  الأرض  بأمره ، أحاط بكل شيء علماً و غفر ذنوب  المسلمين كرماً و حلماً ، ليس   كمثله شئ ، وهو السميع البصير . 


   الهم أكفنا السوء بما شئت،  وكيف شئت، أنك على ما تشاء قدير ، يا نعم  المولى و  يا نعم النصير غفرانك  ربنا و إليك المصير، و لا حول ولا قوة ألا  بالله  العلي العظيم ، سبحانك لا  نحصى ثناء عليك كما أثنيت على نفسك . 


   جل وجهك ، و عز جاهك ، يفعل الله ما يشاء بقدرته ، و يحكم ما يريد بعزته ، يا حي يا قيوم ، يا بديع السموات والأرض . 


   يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام 
   لا إله إلا الله برحمتك نستعين 
   يا غيث المغيثين أغثنا بجاه محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم 
   لا اله الا أنت ، بجاه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أغثنا 
   يا خير الراحمين يا رحمن يا رحيم 
   لا اله الا أنت ، بجاه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ارزقنا 
   فأنت خير الرازقين 
   لا اله الا أنت ، بجاه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم استرنا 
   يا خير الساترين 
   لا اله الا أنت ، بجاه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أيقظنا 
   يا خير من أيقظ الغافلين 
   لا اله الا أنت ، بجاه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أصلحنا 
   يا من أصلح الصالحين ، يا قرة عين العابدين 
   لا اله الا أنت عدد ما رددت و سبحان الله عدد ما سبح به جميع خلقه . 
   سبحان من هو محتجب عن كل عين . 
   سبحان من هو عالم بما في جوف البحار 
   سبحان من هو مدبر الأمور 
   سبحان من هو باعث من في القبور 
   سبحان من ليس له شريك ولا نظير ولا وزير 
   وهو على كل شيء قدير 
   اللهم أجعل صباحنا خير صباح ، ومساءنا خير مساء و أعذنا يا رب 
   لا اله الا أنت ، بجاه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم تب علينا . 
   لا اله الا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين . 
   فاستجبنا له و نجيناه من الغم ، و كذلك ننجى المؤمنين 
   اللهم يا كبير فوق كل كبير ، يا سميع يا بصير ، يا من لا شريك له و لا   وزير  ، يا خالق السموات والأرض والشمس والقمر المنير يا عصمة اليائس   المستجير ،  و يا رازق الطفل الصغير ، يا جابر العظم الكثير و يا قاصم كل   جبار عنيد ،  أسألك و أدعوك دعاء البائس الفقير و دعاء المضطر الضرير و   أسألك بمقاعد  العز من عرشك ، و مفاتيح الرحمة من كتابك الكريم و بأسمائك   الحسنى و  أسرارها المتصلة ، أن تغفر لي برحمتك وترحمني وتسترني وتكشف همي   وغمى وحزني  و تغفر لي ذنوبي وترزقني توبة خالصة وعلما نافعا ويقينا صادقا  و  أن ترزقني  حسن الخاتمة و أن تكفيني شر الدنيا و الآخرة و أن تفرج عنى  كل  ضيق و شدة و  أن تختم بالصالحات أعمالنا و تقضى حوائجنا يا بديع  السموات و  الأرض يا ذا  الجلال و الإكرام ، برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين ...

اللهم انصر المريخ ، اللهم انصر المريخ ، اللهم انصر المريخ

   وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد  نبي الرحمة و كاشف الغمة وعلى آله و أصحابه و سلم تسليماً كثيراً والحمد لله  رب العالمين .
*

----------


## طارق حامد

* 

[justify] [/justify][justify][/justify][justify][/justify][justify]
من المتوقع ان تقوم قناة الشروق بنقل المباراة اذا كللت مساعيها بالنجاح .
و قد سافر مندوب قناة الشروق الاستاذ حاتم التاج مع البعثة امس نتمنى ان تنجح مساعيه في نقل المباراة
[/justify]
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*اللهم انصر المريخ نصرا عزيزا مؤذرا  اللهم وفقه في حله وترحاله يارب العالمين
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*[justify] 
تبث القناة الانغولية على القمر eutelsat w3 7E على التردد التالي 
10720 22000 افقي 
يقع القمر بالقرب من القمر الاوربي هوت بيرد 
يمكن استقباله السعودية بطبق 60 سم 
تعمل الان علية معظم رسيفرات الشيرنج الفضائي او رسيفرات فك الشفرة 
[/justify]
*

----------


## طارق حامد

** ما هي توقعاتك للاداء ؟ 
* ماهي التشكيلة المناسبة التي يجب على البدري ان يخوض بها المريخ المباراة ؟؟ 
* ما هي الخطة المناسبة للمباراة ؟؟؟ 
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

يا شيخ طارق من شفت البوست قلبى قال وآآآح !! 
والركب اشتغلت 
ياآآآآآآرب انصر الزعيم وثبت الركب . . . آآآآآآآميييييين !!



 


2
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

2



أثبت يا حوشابى عشان تشجعنا شويه 
نحن ما ناقصين !!
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

2



حتى انت يا شيخ حامد 

صاحبي ده انا بعرفه من زمان 

وقول ليه لا يصلح العطار ما افسده الدهر 
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

حتى انت يا شيخ حامد 

صاحبي ده انا بعرفه من زمان 

وقول ليه لا يصلح العطار ما افسده الدهر 



 
تفتكر الدهر خلى لينا حاجة نقول وحاتا
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

تفتكر الدهر خلى لينا حاجة نقول وحاتا



لازالت شباب الحبيب الحوشابي تمنياتي بوافر الصحة والسعادة 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

حتى انت يا شيخ حامد 

صاحبي ده انا بعرفه من زمان 

وقول ليه لا يصلح العطار ما افسده الدهر 



:fgf2::icon_rolleyes::0144:
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

يا شيخ طارق من شفت البوست قلبى قال وآآآح !! 
والركب اشتغلت 
ياآآآآآآرب انصر الزعيم وثبت الركب . . . آآآآآآآميييييين !!



انت يا اخوي ركبك دي طواااالي خاتيها في السهلة
:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ان شاء الله بداية مبشرة لانتصار باهر لمريخنا
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*[justify] 
مزمل ابوالقاسم : تم إسناد إدارة لقاء الإياب بين المريخ وإنتركلوب إلى الحكم الجنوب إفريقي دانيال بينيت  
يعتبر بينيت أفضل حكام إفريقيا حالياً.
وهو من مواليد 1976 ونال الشارة الدولية عام 2003!
عندما اشتد الجدل حول مستوى التحكيم الإفريقي في أعقاب أحداث مباراة مازيمبي والترجي الشهيرة لم يجد الكاف أفضل من بينيت لإدارة لقاء النهائي في ملعب رادس، وقد سجل فيه نجاحاً باهراً.
وفي الموسم الذي سبقه أدار بينيت ذهاب نهائي الكونفدرالية بين الوفاق سطيف والملعب المالي.
كما أدار لقاء كأس السوبر بين الأهلي والصفاقسي، ولقاء مصر والجزائر في تصفيات المونديال السابق.
وشارك الجنوب إفريقي المتميز في إدارة ثلاثة لقاءات في بطولة أمم إفريقيا (أنغولا 2010) منها لقاء في نصف النهائي جمع بين غانا ونيجيريا.
وفي بطولة أمم إفريقيا الأخيرة للمحليين والتي استضافها السودان أوكل الكاف إدارة لقاء النهائي بين تونس وأنغولا للحكم نفسه.
وشارك بينيت في بطولة كأس العالم الأخيرة للأندية وأدار مباراة الوحدة الإماراتي وهكياري يونايتد، كما أدار لقاء الوحدة وباتشوكا المكسيكي.
سيقود لقاء الإياب بين المريخ وإنتركلوب حكم كبير يعتبر الأفضل في إفريقيا حالياً، لذا نشعر باطمئنان كبير على مستوى التحكيم في اللقاء المذكور.


[/justify]
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*مباراة المريخ وانتركلوب والتي اقيمت باستاد المريخ قبل اسبوعين تقريباً اخذت حقها كاملاً من التحليل والتدقيق وذلك من قبل النقاد الرياضيين ومرتادوا المنتديات الرياضية وهذا لن يعفينا من سرد بعض الحقائق المهمة وذلك  للتذكير والتنبيه فقط وقد خرجنا منها بالنقاط التالية:
المريخ ادى مباراة متوسطة الاداء في الشوط الاول وعابه البطء في التحضير في المناطق الدفاعية وباعتبار ان المريخ كان هدفه احراز اكبر كمية من الاهداف  لكنه اكتفى بهدف هنو والذي جاء من كرة مرتدة من الحارس الانغولي بعد تصويبة قوية اطلقها مصعب عمر فترجمها هنو بالمتابعة داخل الشباك هدف جميل يدل على ذكاء هنو ومتابعته للكرة  وسرعة تصرفه بعدها هبط اداء المريخ وانحصر اللعب في وسط الملعب ووضح ان هناك فراغ في خط وسط المريخ نتج عن غياب صانع العاب الفريق المخضرم فيصل العجب والذي كان حبيس دكة الاحتياطي طوال الشوط الاول وفي الجانب الاخر نجد بان انتركلوب استغل الفراغ الحاصل في وسط المريخ وقاد عدة هجمات كانت لها خطورتها وتمكن المتألق الحضري من انقاذ المريخ من فرصتين مؤكدتين ولولا الله ثم براعة الحضري لمني مرمى المريخ بهدف على اقل تقدير وقد كان طابع المريخ في هذا الشوط هو البطء في التحضير في المناطق الدفاعية مع الارسال الطويل للمهاجمين مما سهل من مهمة الدفاع الانغولي كثيرا كما لم يحسن اللاعبون التغطية كثيرا ووقعوا في الكثير من الاخطاء خاصة الضغط على حامل الكرة في وسط الميدان بينما كانت اطراف المريخ غير فعالة ولم تؤدي الدور المنوط بها كما في مثل هذه المباريات والتي تحدثنا فيها اكثر من مرة وذكرنا ضرورة سرعة التحول الهجومي ولعب الكرة بالاطراف لضرب التكتل الدفاعي وتلك ميزة يعرفها اللاعبون جيد ولكن الشوط الاول انتهى بتفوق المريخ بهدف فقط دون رد وقد تألق في هذا الشوط من المريخ اللاعب باسكال والحضري الذي استبسل بفدائية عن مرماه وادى ما عليه من دور وكان الحكم قد قام بطرد احد لاعبي الانتر لنيله الانذار الثاني .
وفي الشوط الثاني ساعد مدرب انتركلوب المريخ كثيرا عندما قرر عدم مهاجمة المريخ وتغيير اسلوب لعبه تماما ففضل البقاء في منطقته وتراجع بكلياته لمرماه لحمايته من هجمات المريخ وهذا يدل على ان مدربهم سعى للخروج باقل الخسائر وربما طرد احد اللاعبين كان هو السبب في هذا القرار الذي اتخذه مدربهم وبالتالي اتاح الانتر للمريخ التقدم بكلياته نحو الهجوم خاصة بعد دخول قلق والقائد الملك فيصل العجب لتدين السيطرة المطلقة للمريخ ويظهر اللاعبون امكانياتهم الفنية العالية خاصة قلق والعجب في التمرير والتقدم والسحب والمرواغة ويتحرك ساكواها وهنو في خط الهجوم محاولان اجراء عمليات اختراق اكثر من مرة ويتفنن العجب في عمليات السحب والتمرير والمرواغة ويضيع اكثر من هدف مضمون خاصة من جانب هنو حيث ارتطمت كرته بالعارضة ورجعت الى ارض الملعب وكانت هذه من افضل الفرص التي توفرت للمريخ بعدها وبعد ان لعب اكثر من تمريرة وصنع اكثر من فرصة للاعبي الهجوم ضاعت كلها بعدم التركيز استغل الملك فيصل العجب كل مهاراته وخبرته في الملاعب الافريقية والعربية والسودانية فاستلم الكرة بالقرب من دائرة السنتر وتوغل بها وراوغ وانطلق كالسهم بين لاعبي الانتر واطلق قذيفة قوية مدوية وقف حارس الانتر ينظر اليها حتى عانقت الشباك هدف جميل لم تشهده الملاعب السودانية قريباً هدف هز كل اركان الملعب هدف اكد على براعة العجب وقوة العجب وخبرة العجب وروح العجب المشبعة بحب المريخ فلقد فشل كل مهاجمي المريخ وهم ساكواها وهنو وطمبل في اسكان الكرة الشباك وباءت كل محاولاتهم بالفشل الا ان الملك كان له رأي آخر باحراز هدف المريخ الثاني والذي اشعل الملعب لكن الهدف كان قبل انتهاء المباراة بثلاثة دقائق فقط ولم يسعف المريخ في اضافة هدف ثالث لينتهي اللقاء بفوز المريخ بهدفين دون رد .
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*هذه النتيجة اقلقت جماهير المريخ باعتبار ان الفريق الانغولي اظهر لاعبوه امكانيات فنية عالية ولياقة بدنية ايضا عالية وروح متماسكة في الذود عن مرماهم وعندما احرز المريخ هدفه الاول من قدم هنو في الشوط الاول تحرك الفريق الانغولي بكلياته وقاد عدة هجمات كانت لها خطورتها .
واقف هنا عند هذه النقطة بالتحديد لأقول بان ذلك الهجوم كان شيئاً طبيعياً للغاية وان اي فريق يتم احراز هدف في مرماه فانه يتحرك وبقوة لفعل شئ وذلك لان لكل فعل ردة فعل وبالتالي كانت ردة فعلهم طبيعية لكن طلعاتهم هذه لم تصطدم بقوة لاعبي المريخ وتصديهم لها خاصة في خط الوسط الذي تراجع مستواه كثيرا ولم يكن هناك اللاعب الذي يجيد التغطية السليمة في وسط الملعب حيث اصاب لاعبي المريخ تراخي غريب واتاح لهم المريخ فرصة الانتقال بالكرة وتمريرها لاكثر من لاعب حتى وصلوا الى منطقة جزاء الحضري وتلك علة يجب ان يقوم البدري بعلاجها فوراً وهي عدم التغطية السليمة خاصة في وسط الميدان وذلك بتكثيف اللاعبين في هذه المنطقة في مباراة الرد واقترح ان يلعب فيها الشغيل والباشا وسعيد السعودي ومصعب عمر هذا هو خط الوسط الذي اتمنى ان يدفع به البدري في لقاء السبت القادم باذن الله وقد يقول قائل اين بدر الدين قلق وفيصل عجب اقول بان قلق لاعب يجيد التقدم بالكرة الى الامام بينما هنا نحتاج الى لاعبين اصحاب نزعة دفاعية ويلعبون في خط الوسط، ايضا العجب لاعب لا يمكن الدفع به في مثل هذه المباريات باي حال من الاحوال الا اذا لا قدر الله تمكن الانغولي من احراز اكثر من هدف ثم تحرك المريخ لتقليص الفارق عندها يمكن الدفع بالكروت الرابحة لاحراز هدف ومن ضمنها فيصل العجب وذلك لاحتياج المريخ في بداية المباراة لعملية حماية كاملة للمرمى كما يجب ان يبرهن المريخ لفريق انتركلوب بانه فريق قوي وما ساهل وان ترسانته في خط الدفاع والوسط قوية وان لاعبيه يجيدون الالتحام واقتلاع الكرة كما يتميزون بالسرعة والقوة وكل هذه الميزات فقدها العجب وخطورته تتمثل في وصول الكرة اليه وليس البحث عنها وبالتالي اتوقع الا يغامر البدري بالدفع بالعجب من اول اللقاء ،واما مصعب عمر والباشا مثلاً يكونان افضل من قلق والعجب في مثل هذه المباريات خاصة مصعب الذي يجيد الالتحامات واخراج الكرة من الخصم فهو لاعب قلبه حار ويعتمد عليه كما انه متالق ويجيد ايضا السحب والتقدم وكذلك التصويب القوي من خارج المنطقة لذا يمكنه اللعب في منطقة الوسط اليسار مع وجود موسى الزومة معه في نفس المنطقة . اما الشغيل فما فيهو كلام وهو جمل الشيل وهو الوحيد القادر باذن الله على اقتلاع جميع الكرات العالية والارضية لكنا نحذره من اخذ الفاولات الكثيرة ويجب ان يتم الالتحام بحذر شديد دون الوقوع في المخالفات لان لها خطورتها خاصة في الجزء الخاص بالمريخ ، واما الباشا فيجب عليه التحرك وفق الخطة المرسومة مع مساعدة الدفاع ولاعبي الوسط في اغلاق المنطقة الامامية للدفاع والتحرك وفق منطقة الملعب الامامية فيجب ان يتواجد في كل شبر من ارض الملعب لان الباشا ماشاء الله عليه لياقته البدنية عالية وقد شاهدناه في مباراة المنتخب الوطني امام سويزلاند فلقد كان شعلة من النشاط وتحرك بايجابية وساهم في هجمات المنتخب بصورة كبيرة واعتقد بان الباشا سيكون له موقع جيد في تشكيلة المريخ يوم السبت القادم كما ستكون مهامه مهمة للغاية نسبة لاجادته التصويب من خارج المنطقة كما انه يمتاز عن بدر الدين قلق بقوة نزعته الدفاعية لذا سيكون صمام امان مع الشغيل وسعيد في خط الوسط ، اما سعيد السعودي فكلنا نعرفه لاعب مقاتل وشرس في خط الوسط ودائما ما يظهر في المباريات الكبيرة والتي يركز فيها الجميع نحو لاعبين بعينهم لكن سعيد يظهر وقت الحاجة له فهو من نوعية اللاعبين القلائل الذين يؤدون ما عليهم من ادوار خاصة الرقابية واصطياد الكرات العالية واللعب بقوة على الكرة كما انه يجيد اخذ المواقع الجيدة عند تنفيذ الضربات الركنية مع اجادة ضربات الرأس تماما مثل زميله الشغيل وكثيرا ما ظهر سعيد بمستويات طيبة في مباريات المريخ الخارجية والتي تعتمد على الدفاع عن مرمى المريخ على شرط ان يلعب في وسط الملعب لان هناك سلبية لسعيد تتمثل في الدخول بعنف احيانا داخل منطقة الجزاء لذا يجب تنبيهه على ذلك مع التركيز على عمل ساتر جيد وعدم اتاحة الفرصة للاعبي خط وسط الانتر بالتقدم او لعب الكرة بارتياح في خط الوسط.
واما الشغيل فهو مقاتل شرس و(عكليته وعجينة) لا يمكن الفكاك منه خاصة لو اوكل اليه مراقبة احد اللاعبين لذا فتجده من افضل من يقوم بعملية الادوار الرقابية الصارمة كما يجيد الشغيل التفوق في الضربات الرأسية واخذ الكرات العالية وانتزاع الكرة من لاعبي الوسط والمهاجمين كما انه افضل من يؤدي عملية الارتكاز حتى الان في المريخ اتمنى ان يكون قد شفى من الاصابة التي المت به تماما وان يكون جاهز للدفاع عن شعار المريخ في مباراة السبت المصيرية.
كما اقترح ان يلعب في خط الدفاع كل من سفاري وباسكال وطارق مختار بمعنى ان المريخ سيلعب بهذا الثلاثي في الدفاع بالاضافة الى رباعي خط الوسط الذي ذكرناه اعلاه (الشغيل / سعيد / الباشا / مصعب ) بالاضافة الى مهاجم واحد هو طمبل او هنو او مقدم او ربما دفع البدري بطمبل منذ البداية لسرعته وخبرته في مثل هذه المباريات كما ان احد لاعبي الوسط يجب ان يشكل ثنائياً مع طمبل في خط الهجوم وذلك عند استحواز المريخ على الكرة .
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*اما تحركات الدفاع فتكون على النحو التالي بالنسبة لسفاري فاتمنى ان يكون امام طارق مختار بمعنى ان يلعب طارق مختار قشاش وان يكون امامه سفاري على الناحية اليمين ثم باسكال بالطرف الشمال ليشكل الثلاثي مثلث دفاعي يصعب المرور منه وان اخر لاعب هو طارق مختار عليه اصطياد جميع الكرات العالية واخراجها خارج الخط وان يلاقي سفاري الهجمة التي تأتي على الناحية اليمين لدفاع المريخ مع تغطية ظهر الظهير الايمن بله جابر او نجم الدين او الباشا اذا لعب به البدري حسب التشكيلة المعلنة . على ان يتقدم باسكال لحماية ظهر سفاري في حالة تقدمه من منطقته على ان يقوم الزومة بحماية منطقة باسكال عند تقدمه لحماية منطقة سفاري وهكذا تكون المنظومة مرتبة ترتيب جيد ودقيق ولا مجال فيها للاخطاء وذلك بتصميم وعزيمة واصرار على عدم وصول الكرة للثلاثي وفي حالة وصولها يجب التعامل معها بسرعة وعدم التلكؤ في لعب التمريرة او اخراج الكرة ويفضل اخراجها للزميل المتقدم مع الاتفاق مع الحضري في اخذ الكرات العالية في خط ستة اكرر في خط ستة وعدم مزاحمته على ان تتم التغطية بصورة ليصقة لكل عناصر الفريق الانغولي عند تنفيذ الضربات الركنية لهم مع التشدد الكامل في الخروج باسرع وقت ممكن عند اخراج الكرة من منطقة المريخ وعدم الوقوف في خط واحد والنظر دوما للاعب طارق مختار القشاش الذي يجب ان يقوم بتنظيف المنطقة اول باول . 
اعود واقول بان المريخ يجب ان يلعب الشوط الاول بحذر شديد تحسباً لعدم احراز اي هدف في مرماه مع الاعتماد الكامل على الهجمات المرتدة السريعة بانتقال الكرة الى المهاجم مع سرعة الانتشار وتقدم اللاعبين خارج منطقتهم بسرعة وايضا في امكان المريخ الاحتفاظ بالكرة بين اقدام لاعبيه لاطول فترة ممكنة مع تنويع اللعب وان يتقدم  طرف واحد فقط مثل موسى او نجم الدين في الطرف اليمين مع الابقاء اثنين من المساكين هما طارق مختار وسفاري مع خروج باسكال مع الهجمة من الطرف اليسار وتقدم الشغيل عند الهجمة مع رجوع باسكال في منطقة الشغيل وحماية مكان الظهير المتقدم سواء ان كان نجم الدين او بله جابر او موسى الزومة او مصعب وبالتالي على المريخ ان يلعب بصورة جماعية كوحدة متكاملة في عملية الطلوع والنزول والله يستر من عدم اللياقة المكتملة لانها لا تسعف اللاعبين في مثل هذه المباريات لذلك اقترحت ان يلعب المريخ بمهاجم واحد لانه في هذه الحالة يكون اللاعبون قريبين من بعضهم البعض خاصة في خط الدفاع حيث يجيد طارق مختار الالعاب الهوائية بصورة اكثر من ممتازة وغالبا ما يعتمد فريق الانتر على اللعب العالي داخل منطقة الجزاء وهنا نقطة مهمة وهي ان سفاري للاسف ضعيف في اخراج الكرات العالية خاصة المعكوسة من الاطراف لذا يجب ان يكون بجانبه طارق مختار على ان يواجه باسكال الهجمة اولاً خلف الشغيل وخلف موسى الزومة وايضا خلف الطرف اليمين سواء بله او نجم الدين .
ما اردت توضحيه بان المريخ سيكون شكله مدافعا عند استحواز فريق الانتر على الكرة بينما سيكون مهاجما عند استحواز المريخ على الكرة فعند امتلاك المريخ للكرة يجب التصرف بسرعة خاصة في المرتدات بتحويل الكرة الى احد طرفي الملعب ايهما اقرب مع الطلوع السريع للاعبين بمعني يخرج احد طرفي الملعب بالاضافة الى مهاجم المريخ الامامي بالاضافة لاعبين من خط الوسط ليصبح عدد المهاجمين اربعة مهاجمين عند الاستحواز احدهما لديه الكرة وبالتالي لابد من مهاجمة الفريق الانغولي عند الاستحواز وعدم اراحته باخراج الكرة الى التماس او تطفيش الكرة الا اذا كانت لها خطورتها الكبيرة في منطقة جزاء المريخ فيجب مخارجتها بسرعة وابعادها تماما عن المرمى ، وهناك اشياء ونقاط مهمة في مباراة الرد سوف نعود اليها بالتفصيل باذن الله . وعلى لاعبي المريخ ان يفهموا بان هذه المباراة هي مباراتهم وان مصير الملايين متعلق بهم وان بذل الجهد والعرق والقوة والاصرار والعزيمة هي وحدها كفيلة بجعل النصر بين ايديهم وان اي تراخي ستكون عواقبه وخيمة وربما تطيح بالفريق من الادوار الاولى لهذه البطولة.
سنواصل الحديث عن مباراة السبت القادم ومعطيات البدري لهذه المباراة وما هو المطلوب من اللاعبين تنفيذه على ارضية الملعب ...



*

----------


## نادرالداني

*المدرب حسام البدري يعتبر من المدربين الذين عاصروا فرقة الاهلي القاهري وهي تلعب في ادغال افريقيا وكلنا يعرف كيف يؤدي الاهلي القاهري مبارياته في افريقيا خاصة مع فرق غرب افريقيا فغالبا ما كان ينتصر الاهلي على تلك الفرق في عقر دارها لذا فانه من اكثر الفرق فوزاً خارج دياره مما يجعله يلعب مباريات الرد بارتياح كبير وهذا يعني ان المدرب حسام البدري يعرف كيف يؤدي مثل هذه المباريات وكيفية تحرك اللاعبين لحسم مثل هذه المباريات اذاً هناك كرت رابح لدى المريخ لا يعرفه الكثيرين وهو المدرب حسام البدري والذي بالتاكيد سيكون قد رسم للاعبيه كيفية اللعب مع مثل هذه الفرق خارج الديار وبالتاكيد فان ما ذكره البدري لوسائل الاعلام عن اطمئنانه بنيل بطاقة الصعود لم يأت من فراغ بل لان المدرب يعرف من اين تؤكل الكتف فهو ادرى بما سيفعله اذا الدور والباقي على اللاعبين في رسم لوحة المدرب على ارض الواقع واعتقد بان الفترة التي قضاها البدري مع فرقة المريخ كافية لان يكون البدري قد فهم نفسية اللاعب السوداني وكيفية تحركه داخل الميدان بالاضافة الى دراسته لمكامن قوة الفريق المنافس وايضا نقاط ضعفه لذا لا خوف على المريخ في مباراة السبت اللهم الا اذا خذله اللاعبون وادوا خطة اخرى بمذاجهم غير التي سيرسمها المدرب لذا اتوقع ان يؤدي المريخ مباراة كبيرة يعود بها بنتيجة ايجابية ستكون حديث الوسط الرياضي باذن الله .
ليس تفاؤلاً لكنه احساس وغالبا ما يصدق احساسي خاصة في مثل هذه المباريات ايضا تصميم لاعبي المريخ على الخروج بنتيجة ايجابية والعودة الى الخرطوم بنقاط المباراة ان شاء الله 
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

:fgf2::icon_rolleyes::0144:





فرحان و مبسوط !!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

فرحان و مبسوط !!!!!!!!!



ههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
حوشابى ياخوى شيخ طارق نقر فى السلك أقصد فى الوتر الحساس !!
*

----------


## رشيدي

*نتمنى صعود المريخ ياأأأأأأأأأرب قولوا حاجه
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*قديما كان فريقا القمة غالباً ما يخسران مبارياتهما خارج الارض نسبة لقلة الخبرة ولاسباب اخرى اهمها التحكيم والارض والجمهور والمطر وغيرها من العوامل وصراحة كان اللاعب السوداني يتخوف كثيرا من المباريات الخارجية ويتهيب تلك اللقاءات بما تفرزه من عوامل تؤثر على اداء اللاعب السوداني لكن المعطيات اختلفت تماما في الوقت الحالي فغالبية اللاعبين الان في فرقة المريخ لهم خبرة كبيرة في لعب تلك المباريات وكيفية التعامل معها وهناك اكثر من طريقة يستعملها اللاعبون داخل الميدان لكسب زمن المباراة والخروج بها الى بر الامان كما ان خبرتهم على مر السنوات تعطيهم الدافع الاكيد للعبور بالمباراة لبر الامان بل اني اكاد اجزم بان مباراتهم في السودان والتي كسبوها بهدفين دون رد ستكون اصعب عليهم من مباراتهم القادمة عصر السبت القادم .
المريخ به مجموعة لاعبين نالوا قسطاً وافرا من الخبرة العالية فهناك الحضري حارس مرمى المنتخب المصري وهو غني عن التعريف في مثل هذه المباريات وهو اللاعب رقم واحد في فرقة المريخ حالياً والذي سيستفيد منه المريخ كثيرا باذن الله في هذه المباراة وامام الحضري يلعب سفاري وربما طارق مختار وباسكال فهذا الثلاثي له خبرة كبيرة في المباريات الافريقية ويعرف كيف يتعامل معها بالاضافة الى موسى الزومة وبله جابر ونجم الدين لاعبين خبروا افريقيا وادغالها وساهموا كثيرا في فوز المريخ والحفاظ على هيبته بين فرق القارة واما وسط المريخ فلا احد يشكك في مقدراتهم الفنية العالية مثل الشغيل وسعيد والباشا ومصعب وقلق والعجب لاعبين لا تنقصهم الخبرة الكافية في مثل هذه المباريات تدربوا على جميع انواع المباريات سواء ان كان مع المنتخب او المريخ  ولو نظرنا الى اسمائهم جيداً وتمعنا فيها لعرفنا ان هذه الاسماء قد سكبت العرق مدراراً في كثير من المباريات الافريقية وقدمت ما هو كاف لان تحافظ على شباك المريخ خالية هذه الاسماء باذن الله قادرة على تطويع المستحيل من اجل ان يرفع المريخ اسمه عاليا في القارة السمراء . وهكذا بقية اللاعبين الجاهزين في خط الهجوم مثل طمبل ومقدم وهنو وغيرهم من اللاعبين اصحاب الخبرات المتراكمة.
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*منتصرين باذن الله
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*حملت الاخبار من لواندا بان مدرب المريخ حسام البدري قرر مشاهدة مباراة المريخ وانتركلوب الانغولي التي كسبها المريخ بهدفين دون رد قرر مشاهدتها مع اللاعبين ومن خلال مشاهدة المباراة سوف يشرح البدري اماكن القوة والضعف في الفريق الانغولي وكيف يتعامل معه لاعبي المريخ .
قطعا سيحاول البدري واللاعبون مع بعضهم البعض دراسة الفريق الانغولي في كل خطوطه ويمكن ان يخرجوا بالمعلومات التالية:
اولاً : اخطاء حارس المرمى ونقطة ضعفه والتي تمثلت في الكرات المعكوسة فكثيرا ما كان يفشل في الامساك بالكرة وفي اكثر من لقطة في المباراة شاهدنا حارسهم لا يجيد التعامل مع الكرات العالية بالاضافة الى بطء استجابته للكرات المرسلة اليه اذاً الفائدة الاولى هي انه على اللاعبين ان يركزوا على التهديف المباغت من كل الجهات على ان يكون التهديف مركز بين الثلاثة خشبات والمهم ان تكون الكرة بين الثلاثة خشبات مع ضرورة المتابعة للكرة والاتجاه نحوها والكلام هنا للاعب طمبل وهنو ومقدم لان احدهم او اثنين منهم سيكون من ضمن التشكيلة وبالتالي لا بد من متابعة الحارس في كل الكرات المرسلة اليه.
ثانياً : خط دفاع الفريق الانغولي ونقاط الضعف فيه ومتابعة الظهير الايسر لهم فلقد وضح ان هناك ثغرة في الجهة اليسار للفريق الانجولي لان المريخ كان مركز اكثر هجماته على تلك الناحية في مباراة امدرمان وهذا يعني ان يتقدم نجم الدين او بله جابر اي منهم في تلك الناحية وان يركز لاعبي المريخ على تلك الجهة في طلعاتهم الهجومية اثناء المباراة مع التركيز على عملية السرعة في انتقال الهجمة . كما ستوضح الرؤية للمباراة اكثر لاعبي الدفاع الانغولي قوة وجسارة في الضربات الرأسية وهو اللاعب (السيرباك ) وهذا لاعب قوي يجيد الضربات الرأسية وبالتالي منع لاعبي المريخ من ارسال الكرات عالية في تلك المنطقة ثم سيقوم البدري بدراسة كيفية قيام خط دفاع الفريق الانجولي بعملية التسلل وان يشرح البدري للاعبي المريخ كيفية ضرب التسلل الانجولي بمعني ان الفريق الانجولي ربما لعب على مبدأ التسلل باعتبار انه سيلعب مهاجماً وبالتالي فانه سوف يقوم بهذه العملية لايقاف هجمات المريخ المرتدة ولكن لو درس اللاعبين خط الدفاع جيداً وكيفية قيامه بالتسلل فان البدري سيشرح للاعبي المريخ كيفية الاستفادة من ضرب التسلل بفتح اللعب بالاطراف او لعب الكرة للاعب القادم من الخلف في الاطراف .
ثم هناك خط وسط الفريق الانجولي وهو اقوى خطوط الفريق بحيث انه سيدرس اهم اللاعبين فيه وصانع العاب الفريق واخطر اللاعبين في هذا الخط ومن هنا يمكن للبدري تحديد الادوار الرقابية للشغيل وسعيد والباشا في ايقاف اخطر اللاعبين واهمهم وافضلهم في الفرقة الانغولية وذلك بعد مشاهدة اداء اللاعبين ومدى تأثيره في فرقته حتى يتم الحد من حركته داخل الميدان وفي ذلك فائدة كبيرة لفريق المريخ فربما يكون هناك لاعب له دور مهم في الفريق الانجولي عندها يمكن التعامل معه وبالتالي شل حركة الفريق ككل وهكذا ..
اما بالنسبة للهجوم فان هذا الخط هو اضعف خطوط الفريق واقلها احرازاً للاهداف وربما تكون هذه المشكلة والتي يواجهها الفريق هي التي ادت الى اعفاء المدير الفني البرتقالي لفريق الانتر مما حدا بادارة الانتر اسناد مهمة مباراة المريخ الى مساعد البرتقالي الوطني والذي يقود التمارين حالياً لكن ذلك لا يعن ان يقوم لاعبي المريخ بالتراخي او الاعتماد على هذه المعلومة في التقليل من شأن الخط الهجومي لهذا الفريق .
نؤكد باذن الله بان المريخ سوف يستفيد من رؤية او مشاهدة شريط اللقاء وتفنيده وان المشاهدة باذن الله لها دور كبير في معرفة الكثير  من الاشياء التي لا تظهر للمشاهد العادي وانما يستطيع المدرب ان يستشفها من خلال مجريات اللقاء .
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

ههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
حوشابى ياخوى شيخ طارق نقر فى السلك أقصد فى الوتر الحساس !!







صدقت . . . العصب السابع
*

----------


## قنوان

*اللهم انصر المريخ يا كريم
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*مداخل عديدة تعتبر جواز مرور لمريخ السودان في مباراته غدا امام انتركلوب سنحاول استعراضها في الجزئية التالية : 

* اللعب بروح المريخ وغيرة واصرار وعزيمة وعدم تراخي منذ بداية المباراة وحتى نهايتها.
* التعاون الكبير في الملعب بين اللاعبين خاصة في عملية دعم الزميل .
* الحرص الكامل على عدم ترك المساحة والزمن للاعبي الانتر خاصة في الجزء الخاص بملعب المريخ.
* التغطية السليمة للخصم خاصة في الضربات الركنية والمخالفات واللعب مان تومان .
* البرود الشديد وعدم التجاوب مع استفزازات الخصم خاصة ان الحكم محايد ولن يقف الى بجانب جهة معينة وباذن الله ينصف المظلوم وحتى ان كان هناك ظلم من جانب الحكم اتجاه المريخ فان على لاعبي الامريخ ضبط النفس والبعد عن العصبية واللعب بحماس اتجاه الكرة فقط ولا شئ اكثر من ذلك .
* الحرص على زيادة العددية الهجومية في حالة قيادة الهجمة مع طلوع احدى طرفي الملعب مع الهجمة مع لاعبين من الوسط مع المهاجم .
* الاستفادة التامة من الضربات الحرة المباشرة ولعبها باتقان وكذلك الضربات الركنية مع سرعة الرجوع في حالة فشل الضربة لاجراء عملية التقفيل اول باول مع عمل فاول تكتيكي في حالة ارتداد الهجمة واحتمال خطورتها.
* اللعب بحرارة قلب عالية خاصة في ارباع الساعة الاولى والاخيرة من كل شوط لانها ستكون الاهم بالنسبة للخصم وهي الدقائق التي يحاول فيها الخصم تنشيط العابه اكثر .
* العمل على كسب ود الجماهير باتقان التمريرات مع تهديد مرمى الخصم في اكثر من مناسبة وهذا يعني التركيز الكامل عند نقل الكرات وعدم احتفاظ اللاعبين بالكرة لفترة طويلة الا في حالة قتل اللعب في الدقائق الاخيرة او ارباع الساعات الاولى من كل شوط .
* اتمنى ان تكون ادارة المريخ قد تحوطت باخذ احذية مطر لتجنب اللعب بالاحذية العادية في الامطار لانها قد تؤثر على اداء اللاعبين .
* على لاعبي المريخ بذل قصارى جهدهم في بقاء الكرة بعيداً عن مرمى الحضري وبذل جهد مضاعف في عدم دخول الكرة لملعبهم الخاص وهذا يأتي عن طريق الضغط على الخصم في الملعب الخاص بالمريخ ومنع خط وسط الفريق المنافس من تبادل الكرات خاصة للامام .
* ختاماً قراة سورة الفاتحة والمعوزات وسورة الاخلاص قبل بداية المباراة ويا ريت لو توضأ اللاعبون قبل ان ينزلوا ارض الملعب حتى يبارك الله لهم في الاداء ويبعد عنهم الشرور والعين وكل ما يمكن ان يصيبهم من الفريق الخصم ومشجعيه .

* وبعد الختام هناك كلمة ونص 
البدري مدرب شاطر ويعرف كيف يتم التعامل مع الفريق الخصم لذا نصيحة للاعبي المريخ ان يفهموا كلام المدرب جيدا وان يعملوا على تطبيقه داخل الميدان .


*

----------


## طارق حامد

*[justify] [/justify][justify][/justify][justify][/justify][justify]
نشكرا الاخ الفاضل نادر الداني والذي قد قام بتحليل الشوط الاول لمباراة المريخ وانتر كلوب الانغولي وكذلك توقعاته للشوط الثاني فقد اوفي العزيز نادر في متابعته للبوست وقدم لنا خدمة تحليلة يمكن ان نصفها بانها خدمة مميزة جدا فشكرا لك اخي الكريم سوف نتوقع منكم اضافة كل ما تراه مناسب حتى موعد المباراة كما نتوقع منك بتحليل بعد المباراة والتي نتمنى ان نعود بها بنتيجة ايجابية ولقد اسعدني كثيرا تفاؤلك وتحليلك المنطقي لما سوف يقوم به المدرب البدري والذي يتمتع بخبرة كبيرة بمثل هذه المباريات والتي اكتسبها لوجوده مع الاهلي المصري فريق القرن الافريقي تمنياتي للاعبي المريخ باداء مباراة خالية من الاخطاء التي يمكن لا قدر الله ان تقصينا من المنافسة .
[/justify]
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*بالتوفيييييق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## كته

*يارب يارب يارب
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*غلبنا النوم وصحينا من فجرا بدري 
اديناها ركعتين ولم ننس الزعيم الخطري
نسأل رب العباد ينصر مريخ البدري
يجو راجعين ومعاهم بشاير النصر تسري وتمري
يا رب تنصرهم لينا وتحفظ شباك الحضري 
شيلوا الصبر المريخ حا ينتصر ان شاء الله من بدري
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

غلبنا النوم وصحينا من فجرا بدري 
اديناها ركعتين ولم ننس الزعيم الخطري
نسأل رب العباد ينصر مريخ البدري
يجو راجعين ومعاهم بشاير النصر تسري وتمري
يا رب تنصرهم لينا وتحفظ شباك الحضري 
شيلوا الصبر المريخ حا ينتصر ان شاء الله من بدري









ياااااااااا رب نصرك المؤزر
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*تشكيلة المريخ من المتوقع ان تتكون من : الحضري 
طارق مختار 
سفاري 
باسكال
بله جابر
مصعب عمر(الزومة)
الشغيل
الباشا
سعيد
قلق (مصعب)
طمبل

في الاحتياطي يجلس كل من :
محمد كمال وموسى الزومة ونجم الدين وعبد الكريم الدافي وفيصل العجب ومحمد مقدم وكلاتشي 

*

----------


## جقدول

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

قول يا رب يا شيخ كته



 
من شيخ كته لي شيخ طارق 

المريخ بمشيئة الله غالب 

قولوا اميين 
*

----------


## جقدول

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

تشكيلة المريخ من المتوقع ان تتكون من : الحضري 

طارق مختار 
سفاري 
باسكال
بله جابر
مصعب عمر(الزومة)
الشغيل
الباشا
سعيد
قلق (مصعب)
طمبل 
في الاحتياطي يجلس كل من :
محمد كمال وموسى الزومة ونجم الدين وعبد الكريم الدافي وفيصل العجب ومحمد مقدم وكلاتشي 



[gdwl] 
لك التحية والتقدير  الاخ الكريم نادر الداني

تحليل سليم جدا وشرح وافي كافي  يدل على دارية ومعرفة ومتابعة لفرقة المريخ 

وهذه هو العشق الجميل .  

فعلا ان المريخ وطن نحبه الى حد العشق 

تحياتي وكامل مودتي 

وشكرا ليك كتيرررر على التحليل الرائع 

مع امنياتي للزعيم بالعودة المظفرة والفوز 

ان شاء الله بنتيجة المباراة 
[/gdwl] 
*

----------


## متولى محمد

*اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم ثبت الركب 
وباعد عنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا الكرب 
وانصر الزعيم الزعيب على انتر كلوب
ولا تحرمنا من الفرخة وشعل اللـــهب
                        	*

----------


## عامر بحيري

*باذن الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد 
منتصرين ومتاهلين 
ولدوري ال16 ماشين
ومافي كلام نقولو الا أمين
يارب العالمين
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*نادر الدانى أفحمتنا
الله يدينا الفى مرادنا . . . ياآآآآآآآآآرب !!
فووووووووووووق الكوره قررررررررربت !!
*

----------


## طارق حامد

* 
[justify] 
سوف يقوم تلفزيون الشروق بنقل المباراة بعد كللت مساعيه بالنجاح مع السلطات الانجوليه 

[/justify]
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*يا شباب عايزين نقل مميز للمباراة ومتابعة دقيقة حتى نكمل صورة البوست والتي قد ابدع في التحليل فيه الاخ العزيز نادر الداني فنرجو النقل يكون بنفس مستوي التحليل حتى نكون قد قدمنا خدمة متكاملة 
*

----------


## صخر

*السلام عليكم ورحمةالله تعالي وبركاته
اولا الشكر اجزله للاخ الفاضل نادرالداني للتحليل الدقيق والفهم العميق  
في اعتقادي الشخصي ان تاهل المريخ مسالةوقت ليس الا
ان المريخ قادر علي تجاوز منافسه بما اتيح له من امكانيات 
المريخ يتفوق علي منافسه في كل شئ
                        	*

----------


## المجمر مكاوى

*يا حول لله ..الرجفة دى شنو ...طشاش عيون ...زغللة ..اللهم اجعله خير ...
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المجمر مكاوى
					

يا حول لله ..الرجفة دى شنو ...طشاش عيون ...زغللة ..اللهم اجعله خير ...



 



أثبت يا رجل . . . نحن صناديد (كضب سااااااااااي)
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المجمر مكاوى
					

يا حول لله ..الرجفة دى شنو ...طشاش عيون ...زغللة ..اللهم اجعله خير ...



 
  والله   الرجفه   حاصله   ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*اين تشكيلة المريخ ؟؟ ياشباب واحد انزل التشكيل لو وصله ..


تحياتي وبوست مميز

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*التشكيله   حسب   الجرائد 

  الحضرى  
             باسكال 

طارق   مختار   وسفارى
                                        مصعب    بله  جابر 
الشغيل   السعودى
                        الباشا    قلق
                                                    طمبل
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*منصورين باذن الله
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*الله الهم انصر المريخ يارب
وما النصر الى من عند الله
                        	*

----------


## فرينكو

*ربنا انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

الخطة المتوقعة حسب الاستديو التحليلي للمباراة 3-6-1 
بداية المباراة الان 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*خمسة دقائق من الشوط الاول مخالفة لصالح الفريق الانجولي من احمد الباشا
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*يلا   ياشباب    دعواتكم   للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*التشكيله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الدقيقة   العاشره    وفاول    للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الخندقه  حاصله  بشكل   واضح
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الدقيقة    15    هدف   للأنغولى    بخطا    للدفاع   والله   يستر
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*هفوة دفاعية لا توجد تغطي هدف أول للفريق الانجولي
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مصعب   يضيع    هدف   التعادل
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## فرينكو

*الله يستر من الكور المعكوسة
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ضربة ركنية خطيرة على المريخ يشتتها الدفاع
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الدقيقة   22   والنتيجة   كما   هى   هدف  للأنتر    ,,   ومصعب   ضعيف   جدا    فى   الطرف  الشمال
                        	*

----------


## فرينكو

*وسط الملعب تائه وطمبل فى الهجوم فعالية ضعيفة
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*كل الكورة ترسل من الدفاع من غير هدى وتعود مرة اخري للدفاع
                        	*

----------


## رزان عبيد

*الكلام دة في ياتو قناة ياناس ؟

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الدقيقة  26   والنتيجه   كما   هى   وأخطأ  كثر   فى   التمرير    والدفاع   مهزوز  جدااااااااااااااا
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رزان عبيد
					

الكلام دة في ياتو قناة ياناس ؟



             قناة    الشرووووووووووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*عدم   التركيز    لدى   لاعبى   الزعيم   واضح   شديييييييييييييد
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الهدف جاء من خطأ في التغطية ومن سفاري تحديدا والذي كان يجب ان يغطي مكان بله جابر خاصة بعدعكس الكرة ارضية (وما اسهلها في التطفيش ) ولكن اللاعب المناسب لم يكن في الموقع المناس .
السرحان والتوهان سمة ظلت ملازمة لنا 
الامل مازال قائم في خطف هدف ولكن لابد من التركيز اكرر التركيز خاصة في المقدمة الهجومية 

*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الرااااااااااااااااااابط ياشبااااااااااااااااااااب
*

----------


## جقدول

*اللهم لا نسالك رد القضاء ولكن نسالك اللطف فيه يا الله 

دابي جيت وفينا هدف  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اللهم استرها معنا وثبت اقدام لاعبي المريخ 

وسدد رميهم وباذن الله منتصرين  
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الدقيقة 35    ولاعبى    المريخ  كل  الباصات   خطا   وعدم   تركيز   شديد   ودفاع   مهزوز   جدا    ولياقه  دهنيه  ضعبفه
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

* القنوات الناقلة



قناة الشروق 


 




رابط البث المباشر


هنا












الإذاعة الرياضية







رابط البث المباشر




هنا










*

----------


## نادرالداني

*احييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي انا لو ركزوا في الهجوم 

*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*الدقيقة كم والنتيجة كم والوضع كيف مطمن
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ضربة  جزاء    للأنتر    والسبب   سفارى    والكورة   كانت   عند  سفار ى  فقدها   وعمل   ضربة   الجزاء
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الهدف   الثانى
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*ضربت جزاء ظالمة احتسبها الحكم الجنوب افريقي من خطأ دفاعي لسفاري 
سفاري نفسه ايه الجابه في المنطقة دي لانها منطقة طارق مختار 
عموما هدف يمكن تعويضه لو ركز اللاعبون في المناطق الهجومية 
باذن الله نحرز هدف يلخبط حساباتهم

*

----------


## فرينكو

*الهدف الثانى للانتر من ضربة جزاء تسبب فيها سفارى
                        	*

----------


## جقدول

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ضربة جزاء بدون اي مبرر  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*نهاية الشوط الاول 2/0 لانتر
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الغريبة انه انتركلوب لم يلعب بنفس مستواه في امدرمان 
وواضح ان المريخ محتاج لشغل كتير 
ولو ركز اللاعبون قليلاً فسوف نخرج فائزين باذن الله 
عموما الشوط الاول في نهايته 
سنرى ماذا سيفعل البدري 
اتوقع دخول موسى الزومة 

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*أنتهى   الشوط  الأول   ويجب   على   البدرى    أجراء   تغيرات   واسعه   على   التشكيله   أخراج   طارق   مختار   والسعودى   وأدخال   موسى   الزومه   والعجب   والرجوع   لخطة  4    4    2     وماهو   الفريق   الدى   يمكن   أن   يخرج   الزعيم    على    لاعبى   المريخ    مهاجمة    هدا   الفريق   فى  نص   ملعبه   وسوف   نحرز   كم   هدف   دفاعه   ضعيف  ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*اخراج طارق والسعودي  ودخول العجب وكلاتشي
*

----------


## فرينكو

*ينتظر البدرى شغل كثير فى الشوط الثانى 
خط النصف داير تفعيل 
الهجوم بدون مهاجم 
خانة سفارى ما معروفة
غايته ربنا يستر
*

----------


## جقدول

*الشوط الثاني هو الفاصل ما بين الاستمرار 

والخروج المبكر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

فهل سيتحمل الاعبيين المسئولية وبالعزم والاصرار

وحب الشعار يعوضون الهدفين ولو بفارق هدف 

مع منع الانتر كلوب من تسجيل اي هدف اخر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*نقطة الضعف التي ركز عليها انتركلوب هي جبهة بلة جابر . . . طمبل عالة على الفريق . . السعودي و الشغيل و طارق مختار متفرجون . . . من السهل جداً قلب الطاولة على انتركلوب لو تم تعديل الخطة و تغيير طمبل و طارق مختار و السعودي . . . الحسنات الواضحة حتى الآن  هي قلق و مصعب و نوعاً ما الباشا و باسكال 
نسأل الله التوفيق و العودة ببطاقة التأهل إنه ولي ذلك و القادر عليه
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*تغيرات   لابد   منها   حتى   نرجع   للمباراة    خروج   طارق   مختار   والسعودى   وطمبل   ودخول   العجب   والزومه   وكلتشى   وتقديم   مصعب   للأمام  خلاف   كده   لن   نسجل   هدف
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*يارب تجيب العواقب سليمة
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*يجب على البدري ادخال موسى الزومة وتقديم مصعب الى الامام 
مع خروج الباشا وادخال فيصل العجب وايضا ادخال كلاتشي في المقدمة الهجومية مع طمبل لزيادة العددية 

*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*الله يستر 
ونشوف البدري بعمل شنو
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*من   خلال  الشوط   الأول    أولا   مستوى   الأنتر    غير   مستواه   اللى   لعب   به   فى  أم درمان ودفاعه  

  ضعيف    علينا   بالهجوم    وممكن   نعوض   الهدفين  


  خارج   النص   الهليل   وكالا   تعادل   سلبى   والنيل   بالجابون   تعادل   واحد  واحد
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*هدف    ثلاث    ملغى   بالتسلل   ودى   بداية   غير   مبشره
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*البدرى   ده  بين   الشوطين  ما  وجه    لاعبيه   ولا  شنو    نفس  البداية  مافى  تنظيم  واضح
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الله   يسترنا    الأداء    غير   مبشر
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*سترك يا كريم  
دعواتكم كل المتواجدين بالتاهل يا رب يا رب تاهلنا يا رب
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*تغير    الباشا     خطأ    كبييييييييييييير    والحين   دخول   موسى   الزومه  بديلا   لطارق  مختار
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*بالجد  مستوى    غير   مبشر   نهائى   بس   ندعو   الله   أن  ينصرنا   ونتاهل   بأى  شكلا   كان  

  ولكن    مع   البدرى   ؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز التركيز 

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*لست   أدرى   متى   يدخل   البدرى    العجب    ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*يا اخوانا الموقف شنو طمبل ما طلع
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*التركيز  لما    دخل   العجب    مافى  أى   تركيز
                        	*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*محروم من الدقتال والنت تقيل لقناة الشروق
بشرونى بالخير الحاصل شنو
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*يا البدري قوم صرخ في لاعبينك ديل قوليهم ركزووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووو شوية 

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الدفيفة    16    والنتيجه    هدفين   للأنتر
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*بدأ المريخ يقود هجمات ولكن لابد من فتح اللعب بالاطراف لكسر التكتل الدفاعي 

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*العجب   العجب   العجب   العجب العجب   العجب  لابد    منه   دفاع   الأنتر    ضعيف   جدا
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الانتر يتيح للاعبي المريخ التقدم ثم يخطف الهجمة ويحولها لمرتدات تشكل خطورة على المريخ 
غريب امر لاعبي المريخ حتى الان لا يريدون حسم اللقاء بهدف يريح الاعصاب 

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

بدأ المريخ يقود هجمات ولكن لابد من فتح اللعب بالاطراف لكسر التكتل الدفاعي 



أين   التكتل    الدفاعى     دفاعه   ضعيف    ولكن   السيد   مدرب   الزعيم   مابعرف   يقرأ 

  الملعب   بس   الله   يستر
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*طمبل    ضيق    شرف   المباراة    والسيد   المدرب    يتفرج
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*احسن احسن احسن يا مصعب لكن كان افضل مما كان (مصعب يضيع هدف مضمون بضربة رأسية ضعيفة )

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*         وبعدين يا خوانا اللاعبين ديل بعملوا في شنو 

*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*الشباب بداو يضغطو شوية
المدرب بدا مدافع ليه ما عارف 
الله ينجحهم بالتاهل يا كريم يا رب
*

----------


## اسماعيل

*المريخ محتاج لمدرب , وبديل لطمبل !
*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*باقى ربع ساعة لو البدرى ما نزل العجب يبقى دا كلام تانى
                        	*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*يا اخوانا الحقونا الحاصل شنو
محروم من الدقتال وراجى الاخبار منكم
                        	*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*اسالكم بالله تعيشونا الصورة معاكم
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الله يستر ربك إكضب الشينة  ... 
*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*يا اخوانا ورونا الحاصل شنو الشروق على النت ابت تجى معاى يا ساتر من اليوم دا
                        	*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*عثمان جننتنا الحاصل شنو
                        	*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

العجب العجب العجب العجب العجب العجب لابد منه دفاع الأنتر ضعيف جدا



العجب العجب العجب العجب العجب العجب 
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*يااااااااارب 
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضى الرباطابى
					

عثمان جننتنا الحاصل شنو



:lllolll::lllolll::lllolll::lllolll::lllolll:
                        	*

----------


## omdah

*الخبر شنو يا شباب؟؟
*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*حاتم التاج يقول ان تهجم عليه من افراد الشرطة الانقولية
*

----------


## Alkisar

*79 دقيقة 
2-0
                        	*

----------


## مرتضى الرباطابى

*10 دقائق يا ساتر ورونا الحاصل شنو
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 39 ( الأعضاء 39 والزوار 0)     ‏عثمان خالد عثمان, ‏aaddil, ‏Abobakr ramdan+, ‏Aladdin, ‏Alkisar, ‏amigoidris, ‏مرتضى الرباطابى, ‏az3d, ‏azzreem, ‏المايسترو سكسك, ‏الاحمر الزنجي+, ‏الوطن الغالي, ‏ابومحمد البركة, ‏ابولين, ‏ابواخلاص, ‏اسماعيل, ‏hireiz, ‏خلف الله الهادى, ‏حريري, ‏حسن بشير, ‏حووصه الصغير, ‏جقدول, ‏midris3, ‏mmonim, ‏رزان عبيد, ‏شمس الدين شريف, ‏ستيفن وورغو, ‏زين العابدين عبدالله, ‏omdah, ‏عبداللطيف, ‏عجبكو(ميسي), ‏فرينكو, ‏نادرالداني, ‏ود الدمام, ‏ود الحلة, ‏وداللعوته, ‏نعيم عجيمي, ‏طارق حامد, ‏قنوان
*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*يارب انصر المريخ



الاخبار شنو يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الحين   حاتم  التاج    على   الخط   والنتيجه   كما   هى    2|   صفر   ويااااااااااااااااارب    التاهل
                        	*

----------


## منعم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة omdah
					

الخبر شنو يا شباب؟؟




العمده الحاصل طيبة السودانين الزايده 
نحن نستقبل الناس بكرم فياض 
والنتيجه للاسف دائماً نقابل بمعاملة لانستحقهاً
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*دعواتكم   ياشباب    يلا   الباقى    10   دقائق   ومحتاجين    لهدف     يااااااااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## Alkisar

*82 دقيقة 
2-0
                        	*

----------


## Alkisar

*83 دقيقة 
2-0
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

الحين   حاتم  التاج    على   الخط   والنتيجه   كما   هى    2|   صفر   ويااااااااااااااااارب    التاهل



امييييييييييييييييييييييييين ياااااااااااااااااا رب
*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب 

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  كريم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*الكوره فى قناة قون
*

----------


## Alkisar

*85 دقيقة
2-0
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*كلام  الساده   فى  الأستديو  التحليلى  سليم   والله   يسترنا   من   الحكام
                        	*

----------


## فرينكو

*ناس الشروق قطعوا بث المباراة واصبحوا يحللوا لماذا الاعتداء على حاتم التاج
*

----------


## kakoool

*يا رب سترك يا رب سترك يا رب سترك يا رب سترك 

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*العجب   ده  نغيره  تم    بعد   الرماد  كال   حماااااااااااااااااااد
                        	*

----------


## فرينكو

*86 دقيقة فى قناة فوول والنتيجة 2 صفر
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب   تنصرنا
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*يارب


يا كريم نصرك
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*اجدعونا بارابط
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الدقيقه   89    والحضرى    مصاب   بعد   ضربه  للقائم   فى  كورة   معكوسه
                        	*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*http://goansport.tv/goan.html
*

----------


## ميدو1

*الكورة منقولة فى قوون 
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الأنتر    مهاجم   بشده    الله   يستر
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*اللهم انصر الزعيم اللهم انصر الزعيم اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الزمن   الأضافى    5  دقائق    الله   يسترنا
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*الدقيقة 90 وماذال انتر كلوب متقدم بهدفين وخمسة دقائق زمن بدل ضائع

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*كلتشى   يضيع  هدف  مضمون
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الدقيقة   94     والنتيجه   كما هى يااااااااااااااااارب    نصرك
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*اللهم انصر الزعيم بارب
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*يااااااااارب انصرنا يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*يارب يا كريم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*أنتهى   اللقاء   بهدفين   والحين   ضربات     الحظ   دعواتكم   ياشبااااااااااااااااااااااب
                        	*

----------


## hireiz

*يا كريم وفق الزعيم فى ضربات الترجيح 

آمين 

*

----------


## أزهري ود الخليفة

*يا رب نصرك المبين
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*يا   واحد    يا   أحد   نسألك    بأسمك   الأعظم    أن   تنصر    المريخ   السودانى    فى   ضربات   الترجيح  


              يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب     دعواتكم    ياصفوه
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*ابوبكر رمضااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان كلم اب زند دا ادعمنا بي دعوة دعوتيين
                        	*

----------


## فرينكو

*التوفيق من عند الله 
دوووورك يا حضرى
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*أنشاء   الله   يكون   البدرى   درب    اللاعبين   على   التنفيد     واللهم   وفق   الحضرى   قى   صد   جميغ 

  ضربات    الأنتر
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*غايتو يا الحضري لو عايز الغرامة تدفع بكره ابقى عشرة
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*اللهم انصرناااااا ياربي ياكريم
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الدور    دورك   ياحضرى    يارب   أنصرنا
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*اللهم انصر المريخ عليهم يا رب العالمين 
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*بداية   ضربات   الترجيح     والضربة   الأولى    للأنتر
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الأعصاب   باااااااااااااااااااااااظت   ياشباب     الهدف   الأول   للأنتر
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*اتمنى ان تعيد لنا زكريات بريمة يا حضرى



بالتوفيق انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*العجب    ضيعهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*أنتر   يضيع   الضربة   الثانيه
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*ان حاااااااااااااااااااسي انننا حانقلب
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*قووو ن يارب
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*قلق   قوووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*3   للأنتر     قون
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*كلتشى     قووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الضربة    4   للأنتر     قون
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الزومه   الله  يستر     يضيع
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*باااااااااااااااى   ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الحضرى    أعادنا   للمباراة
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*بااااااااااااااااااااااى
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*وهكدا     فى   كل   عام  نودع   البطولات   ولانستفيد   من   أخطاءنا    ؟؟   من   المسؤول    أين   التحويط  لضربات  الترجيح    التى   حكى   عنها   هدا    المدرب    ؟     فى   عام    والخيبه   مستمره   عالعاده  

   يجب   محاسبة    المدرب
                        	*

----------


## فرينكو

*
لاعبين بلا روح 
مدرب لا بحسن التعامل مع المباراة
النتيجة العودة للمحلى
الى متى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## Aladdin

*والله المريخ ده فيهو ثوابت لو ما اتغيرت عمرنا ما حنشوف البطولات بله جابر وموسي الزومه والباشاء ومصعب وشله كده ربنا يكفينا شرهم
                        	*

----------


## أبو علي

*لا حوله ولا قوة الا بالله 
*

----------


## أبو علي

*اللهم لا نسألك رد القضاء ولكن نسألك اللطف فيه
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*ماشاء الله فعل هذا هو المسطر **يبقي الله يخفف علي الدكتور جمال الوالي  الذي مابرح يدعم وينفق انفاق من لا يخشي الفقر ** هاهو الحضري عليه غرامه باهظة سوف يتحرر للفريق الوطني المصري عبر الوالي **  عليه ارجو ان يتنبه الوالي  لمثل هذه الامور لاسيما بعد الخروج من دوري الابطال * 
*

----------


## جقدول

*خروج المريخ ليس نهاية المطاف وهذا حال الكورة 

ان لم تعطيها حقها في التدريب واللياقة وقوة العزيمة 

والغيرة على الشعار واللعب بقوة وجسارة وفدائية 

فانها ستخذلك وهذا ما حدث فريق غير مكتمل خالي تماما من اي مهاجم خطير او قناص 

ووسط بطي جدا الشغيل وقلق مرة في الطالع ومرة في النازل 

خسرنا المباراة عندما فرطنا في الشوط الاول ولم نفعل ما فعلوا معنا في استادنا 
سفاري ليس كما عهدناه فابحثوا 

اين تكمن مشكلة هذا الاعب ؟؟؟

ليس بالوالي فقط ينتصر المريخ 

فهناك الكثيرون الذين يجب ان يغادروا المريخ والان وفورا 

صدق احمد محمد الحاج عندما كتب المريخ ضعيف وسيخرج وقد كان ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الله يعوض
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*الحضري فعل ما عليه
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

*نهواه في كل الاحوال ..
                        	*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*مشكورين
                        	*

----------

